# Reverse Sensors



## colshie (Jun 1, 2005)

Has anyone fitted aftermarket reverse sensors.
If so- what type would you recommend and are they easy to fit.
I know you have to drill the bumper for flush mounts- help!!!

any experiences/instructions would be gratefully received.

Regards

Colshie


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Colshie,

I have a set of aftermarket ones fitted in my rear bumper and they're awesome.

They saved me many times already and I'm now totally dependant on them when I reverse.

We have created a thread for the options available on the Australian X-Trail Forum and you can find it HERE This should give an idea what to look for and how much you would expect to pay (not much at all) 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Sensors*

I purchased mine a while ago but have had not time to get them installed. I did a worldwide search on eBay and found the Nissan Model made for the X-Trail complete with templates etc... there are after markets but I wanted the Nissans and I could not resist the total cost of $40.00 Canadian for the complete Nissan kit!

Stephen



colshie said:


> Has anyone fitted aftermarket reverse sensors.
> If so- what type would you recommend and are they easy to fit.
> I know you have to drill the bumper for flush mounts- help!!!
> 
> ...


----------

